# Ace Of Spades



## 650grower (May 6, 2014)

Here's just a few
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1399413872.912973.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1399413940.823853.jpg


----------



## 650grower (May 6, 2014)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1399416950.839880.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1399417019.795259.jpg


----------



## 650grower (May 6, 2014)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1399417389.640920.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

:clap: 

Greaaat shots there, *650grower* :aok:


----------



## sawhse (May 6, 2014)

So just a quick question.  Are they all from clones? And if they were how many phenos did they come from. Pretty awesome grow you got there. :-D


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

awww TGA genetics. That guy(Subcool) use to come round here. Not anymore. 

Looks better then the tga's website photo's...lol...


----------



## sawhse (May 6, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> awww TGA genetics. That guy(Subcool) use to come round here. Not anymore.
> 
> Looks better then the tga's website photo's...lol...



I love his jack the ripper and his nurse jackie. Some killer smoke.


----------



## 650grower (May 6, 2014)

Yes they are all from clones. Not sure how many a came from I bought 50. Out of 50 I only lost two. Then I took three clippings often each one. For my next grow.  If you don't have a lot of room for height it's a perfect plant to grow.


----------



## 650grower (May 7, 2014)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1399446586.460498.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1399446706.532291.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice Buds :bongin:


----------



## Budlight (Nov 22, 2016)

Looking really good my friend great job


----------

